# Highway 12 on Outer Banks



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

It looks like Highway 12 is washed out on Pea Island and near Rodanthe. Go to: 

http://www.newsobserver.com/ and look at the Irene photos. 

http://www.outerbeaches.com/?gclid=CLD206_z8qoCFWFx5QodyzZbQw and look at the writeup


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

Also look at: 
http://www.wavy.com/dpp/weather/hurr...ashed-out-roadbilde (2).jpgbilde2 (2).jpgbilde3 (2).jpgbilde8 (2).jpg


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

wral view from the air. 

http://www.wral.com/weather/video/10057638/#/vid10057638


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm sure it's all in the news articles, but I was told Hwy 12 was broke in five places. Water's under that "Nights in Rodanthe" house although it's still standing, and I think the road broke there too. Info came from the sister of a paramedic down there. He had to stay I think, but his wife left. I know that's not breaking news, as I'm sure it's all in the news, and visible in the fly overs by now.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Hwy 12 had 2 breaches at the S curve coming into Rodanthe, and then 3 breaches between Hatteras and Frisco. 6-12 feet of water in areas on the highway at the height of the storm, but a lot of it's gone now. No power, of course.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the Nights house was already long gone that one is/was on the sound side ....


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, they moved it a couple years ago further inland


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

surfchunker said:


> the Nights house was already long gone that one is/was on the sound side ....


Not long gone, they just moved it across the street. There's water under or around it's new location.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Pretty neat video from when they moved it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVJ4npEAZss&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

The owner of the Nights house was interviewed by news media prior to Irene coming ashore. He was talking about how he purchased the house a couple years back. And how it had been moved. He vowed to stay with the house no matter what.  *Link*

What he said after.* Link*


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The weather guy on CNN was using a google earth shot (obviously outdated) and comparing it to the aerial shots today saying that appeared one house had been washed away. The house he was referring to of course was the Serendipity house that had been moved. I swear they make it up as they go along....


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

"The owner of the Nights house was interviewed by news media prior to Irene coming ashore. He was talking about how he purchased the house a couple years back. And how it had been moved. He vowed to stay with the house no matter what. Link

What he said after. Link"


He's fine I'm sure. From what I understand the water is more around him than under him. But I bet he was concerned for sure.lol I wonder how many $$ he has in that place buying the house, and then moving it like that?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

cool story I didn't know it was moved ... I just thought it was one like it ... doh


----------



## VA Slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

The "Nights" house was actually moved about a half mile south and three lots back from the ocean. When you get down there next you will see the blue shutters.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

not sure if anyone posted this link yet...but here's an overflight video shot from a coast guard rescue helicopter.
http://www.wvec.com/video/featured-videos/VIDEO-Outer-Banks-damage--128580373.html


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Information I posted to this thread came from the sister of Kenny Brite, a resident of Avon who works as a Paramedic. Seems to think it will be a while before they have power. It's been a while since I've heard anything though. Maybe the local guys from the board will chime in soon with some specifics. Hope everybody stayed safe.


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

google map w/ the breaches in the hwy locations 





<br /><small>View <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=213110963039440998316.0004aba90bb1fd332a5e8&ie=UTF8&vpsrc=6&ll=35.428852,-75.634754&spn=0.510788,0.338044&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">NCDOT NC 12 - Hurricane Irene August 27, 2011</a> in a larger map</small>

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=...16.0004aba90bb1fd332a5e8&ie=UTF8&vpsrc=6&z=11


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Yeah my neighbor here in Newton bought it and moved it. He is Ben Huss. Here is an article my mother (retired newspaper editor) wrote today for the local paper on the house.


By
By Sylvia Ray 


[email protected]

Serendipity--like a great lady—is standing regal and tall on North Carolina’s Outer Banks, despite the assault on her for a grueling 35 hours by an infamous lady, Hurricane Irene, last weekend.

The house made famous in the movie “Nights in Rodanthe” is owned by a Newton couple, Ben and Debbie Huss, who returned home late Monday night after spending four days in the house at the village of Rodanthe.

They reported early Tuesday that the large picturesque home on ocean-front sands literally feet from the Atlantic sustained only minor damage during the hurricane which he said locals on the Banks told him was the worst since a legendary one in the 1940s. The local couple acquired the iconic structure several years ago and rent it to vacationers and movie lovers through an Outer Banks-based realty firm.

“She shook and creaked and made cracking sounds,” during the prolonged storm, Ben Huss said, but emerged intact despite high winds and the most damaging aspect of Irene’s assault: surges of water that wreaked more havoc on structures fronting Pamlico Sound than on those nearer the ocean. His house lost a few roof shingles and suffered a little water damage from seepage beneath some glass doors.

Huss, who called most of the village of Rodanthe “a trash pile” as a result of the devastation, said electric power and fresh water are unavailable on Ocracoke Island. He, his wife and the two workmen they took with them on their odyssey were spared the worst inconvenience because the house has a backup power generator.

He recounted that one of the strangest moments during the storm was when they heard their truck, parked outside the house, making noises as if a ghost were starting the motor. He theorized that the wind and rain were blowing sand with such force into the engine that it triggered the starting mechanism.

Huss had high praise for N.C. Gov. Bev Perdue for her emergency orders to help the residents. With the island’s main highway, N.C. 12, washed away in several places, the people at Rodanthe are cut off from the rest of the world, but the governor, he explained, immediately put a ferry into operation. On Monday, the four in the Huss group were on the out-going ferry trip that took them to Stumpy Point and on their way back to Newton. The ferry ride took two and a half hours.

The Husses expressed sorrow over the loss of another house near theirs which burned in a spectacular blaze during the height of the storm. It was the current home of the 84-year-old retired Air Force lieutenant colonel who built Serendipity in 1988. After that man sold the house now owned by the Newtonians, he built what Ben Huss said was an elegant $2-million residence with a winding staircase and luxury appointments. After they arrived on the island last week, the former owner invited them to his present home for a visit. A few days later they witnessed it destroyed by what Huss thinks was a blaze caused by an electrical short.

Serendipity became a nationally-beloved house after the movie that starred Richard Gere, which was filmed there by a major Hollywood production company. Huss said earlier that he “fell in love” with the house and bought it as a business investment, renting it out to movie fans from throughout the United States.


----------

